# Head size?!



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

My pit girl is 6 month old 
She is big like 8 month
Old pit 
But I think her head size a little bit small 
Is the head growing after 1 year ?
Her head size -17.7 inch
And her wight - 55 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

There's no set size your pups head will get. Their body's will grow up through 2 years of age.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

are you sure she is an American Pit Bull Terrier? Some people get dogs without knowing their history, they just think its a pit bull but it could be mixed with a different breed. or some people see an American bully with a huge head and think that its a pit bull. Its a different breed mistakenly referred to as a pit bull. So do you know for sure what kind of breed you own? or is it like mine, a wonderful mutt and I don't have a clue what breed he is?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

what do you mean old pit?? there are apbts, am bullies, & am staffs... there are no "set" head size for any of them... is he/she registered?? are you sure of what you even own??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

serious who cares about head size? is she in proportion to her body? I always laugh at breeders who advertise head sizes on there dogs as if that makes them better.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

It's she 
Not old pit -"8 month old pit"
Yes I'm sure it's a pitbull
The head growth after a year (the real grow)????


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

can i ask why u are so concerned with how big her head is going to be? becuase it seems most of your posting is concerned about her size of her head, or body or watever.... 

im starting to worry what ur going to do with ur dog if she doesnt meet ur standard....... 

so whats the deal?!


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't worry I'm not gonna do nothing 
I love her no meter what 
Relax !!!
I don't know y every one here act like a smart ass 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Orenkoko said:


> Don't worry I'm not gonna do nothing
> I love her no meter what
> Relax !!!
> I don't know y every one here act like a smart ass
> ...


*smartass warning!!!*

do u know EVERY one here?

*this concludes my smartass statement*


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

I just asked a question
So what 
Did I do something wrong ?
I wish you will love you dog like I do 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> *smartass warning!!!*
> 
> do u know EVERY one here?
> 
> *this concludes my smartass statement*


What ?!?!?
Hahah didn't get you

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh i love my dog more than u will ever begin to even think about knowing. i cant speak for anyone else but i know that my last post was total and complete sarcasm. this is written forum and word usage is important.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

What do you want 
Be good boy don't talk



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Orenkoko said:


> What do you want
> Be good boy don't talk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


who ya talkin to?


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

English is not my main language
So maybe we don't understand eachader



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

To you 

What do you want ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Orenkoko said:


> English is not my main language
> So maybe we don't understand eachader
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free





Orenkoko said:


> To you
> 
> What do you want ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


yeah im thinkin that the language barrier is gettin in the way.

i was just responding to a post in a public forum, in which i am a moderator, and puttin a lil bit of my humor in while im at it.


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Sarcasm ?
For what is good to be like that ?!???


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok 
If I didn't mean to hurt me 
N I got you wrong 
Then I'm sorry if I was ugly 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

*if you didn't mean 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah i didnt mean anything hurtful by my statements.


----------

